# Health Insurance with Pre existing conditions



## Loulou42 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi there, I am new to this forum so hope someone could point me in the right direction.

My husband and I have started looking into moving from the UK to Canada . We are both skilled people and seem to fall under the visa requirements from what we have read so far. 

However, before we go any further, we need to find out about the cost of insurance! We both have existing health conditions which require repeat prescriptions for the rest of our lives.

Would be grateful of any thoughts. We are expecting it to be expensive but struggling to find a company that would be advisable to go through.

Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You would have to contact private health insurance companies to see what they would charge you to get insured.
You could also be considered inadmissible to Canada if the government thinks your medical condition is a burden for tax payers:
Medical refusals and inadmissibility

You can try to contact one of the physicians who's doing medical checks for Canadian immigration. Maybe, when you disclose your condition, they can already tell you won't make a chance, or that you do make a chance based on further details during the physical. Or they may not.
Panel Physicians


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

HealthCare in Canada is a Provincial matter and coverage and costs vary between Provinces. The rule of thumb is that one will not be allowed in as an immigrant I'd annual healthcare costs will exceed a defined amount. This would be determined after you go through the required medical examination. Prescription drugs are not covered under any Provincial health plan.
Private healthcare is not permitted in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Loulou42 said:


> Hi there, I am new to this forum so hope someone could point me in the right direction.
> 
> My husband and I have started looking into moving from the UK to Canada . We are both skilled people and seem to fall under the visa requirements from what we have read so far.
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that Canada has socialized medicine (like the NHS) and not American style healthcare.


----------

